# Shifa Med and AMC Info Needed



## toxicdevil (Nov 27, 2011)

1. How would you rank AMC NUST and Shifa?
2. Can someone tell me about the merit of both of these? e.g Matric and FSc marks and test score.
3. Is MCAT necessary for either of them?


----------



## toxicdevil (Nov 27, 2011)

bump.


----------



## Waleed90 (Jan 15, 2011)

Well, I can't help you much but, I can tell you that the MCAT is not required for Shifa and most likely is required for AMC NUST as it is in Punjab.


----------



## toxicdevil (Nov 27, 2011)

bump


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah I know! Here's the deal:

Admission in NUST is based on a unique test which is mainly based on the federal board system (FSc). I think it's called NUMCAT to be more specific but I'm not sure. However I do know that your UHS MCAT is totally separate from AMC NUST and you won't get admission there by doing this test. It's dates vary between 15th to 22nd of September. I would recommend registering as soon as possible if you haven't done so already.

As for Shifa, registration has opened not too long ago and the prospectus is out. Shifa also has its own unique entry test which is based on SAT Subject Tests mainly. It's more conceptual and doesn't provide an unfair advantage to FSc students like most public colleges do. Again it is not affiliated with the UHS MCAT exam. Be aware that there is a whole section on liberal arts and Iqbaliyat for which you can prepare for only by getting official documents from the college itself.

So here are the answers of your questions as far as I know (and don't rely solely on me):

1- As for their ranking, they are both very prestigious and both are recognized by the PMDC and USMLE so both will get you quite far. However, my opinion is that Shifa is developing at a far greater pace than AMC and perhaps by 5 years, it will be better. Currently however they are both about equal and AMC provides that at a far lower fee. So if I got admission in both, I would choose AMC!
2- Don't know about Shifa but AMC is based on: 50% Entry Test, 40% FSc/Equivalent, 10% Metric/Equivalent.
3- No, neither is affiliated with the UHS MCAT exam, they both have their own exams with their own syllabi. It must be said however that the NUMCAT is quite similar to the UHS MCAT however.

Thank me!
Just kidding, hope this helps everyone and wish you all and myself admission in a good college!


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Great post, thanks for helping others! #yes


----------



## toxicdevil (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks but let me clarify my questions a little more.

1. How would you rank AMC NUST and Shifa? Lets say compare it to King edward or aku or AIMC.
2. Can someone tell me about the merit of both of these? e.g Matric and FSc marks and test score. e.g if you know someone who got in with 80% in Fsc or something like this.
3. Is MCAT necessary for either of them? What I meant was Is MCAT necessary? e.g MCAT is necessary for AKU although it has its own entry test. etc.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh, okay, I'll try again:

1- Compared to KEMU or AIMC, I don't think Shifa or AMC are at the same level. KEMU and AIMC are the two top colleges affiliated with the UHS. AKU is by far the best medical college of Pakistan and both are far lower than AKU. I would compare them more to RMC (Rawalpindi Medical College), not to KEMU or AIMC.
2- Correct me if I'm wrong somebody, but I think AMC only posts its merit list in GHQ, I don't think they're public. As for Shifa, not sure but I know that 55% on the test was enough for people to be selected for interview last year. I don't know too much about this other than that, and I would appreciate if someone who knows more could help.
3- Yes, MCAT is necessary for both Shifa and NUST, it's just that they are unique.


----------



## Muqadsa Mehmood (Jul 29, 2012)

*about shifa*

final selection at shifa is based at 10% matric , 40% fsc , 40% shifa entrance test , 10% interview. As far as its test is concerned yes its really tough last year i appeared in it i got some 60% in test n got selected for interview ,i was interviewed by 2 docters at Shifa separately. there are 90 seats for locals my merit no. was 120 or thereabout. and 1 really important thing, do verify shifa affiliation because as rumour has it, shifa is no longer affiliated with Bahria university, its now with some Shifa tameer-e-millat university


----------



## Muqadsa Mehmood (Jul 29, 2012)

and yes MCAT [UHS test] isn't required for neither NUST nor SHIFA


----------



## toxicdevil (Nov 27, 2011)

heartbreak said:


> Oh, okay, I'll try again:
> 
> 1- Compared to KEMU or AIMC, I don't think Shifa or AMC are at the same level. KEMU and AIMC are the two top colleges affiliated with the UHS. AKU is by far the best medical college of Pakistan and both are far lower than AKU. I would compare them more to RMC (Rawalpindi Medical College), not to KEMU or AIMC.


I was under the impression that Shifa is considered second best after Aga Khan.


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

Muqadsa Mehmood said:


> final selection at shifa is based at 10% matric , 40% fsc , 40% shifa entrance test , 10% interview. As far as its test is concerned yes its really tough last year i appeared in it i got some 60% in test n got selected for interview ,i was interviewed by 2 docters at Shifa separately. there are 90 seats for locals my merit no. was 120 or thereabout. and 1 really important thing, do verify shifa affiliation because as rumour has it, shifa is no longer affiliated with Bahria university, its now with some Shifa tameer-e-millat university


It's not a rumour. Shifa College of Medicine has recently asked for transfer of affiliation from Bahria University to its own University, Shifa Tameer e Millat. As, it was granted University charter this year by President Asif Ali Zardari. Supposedly there is also a new campus coming in very soon. 

Since they'll be governing it themselves, they've made attendance 80 percent. And, are bringing huge changes which weren't allowed under Bahria.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Muqadsa Mehmood said:


> final selection at shifa is based at 10% matric , 40% fsc , 40% shifa entrance test , 10% interview. As far as its test is concerned yes its really tough last year i appeared in it i got some 60% in test n got selected for interview ,i was interviewed by 2 docters at Shifa separately. there are 90 seats for locals my merit no. was 120 or thereabout. and 1 really important thing, do verify shifa affiliation because as rumour has it, shifa is no longer affiliated with Bahria university, its now with some Shifa tameer-e-millat university


So was this score enough to get admission?


----------



## Muqadsa Mehmood (Jul 29, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> So was this score enough to get admission?


no i was just shortlisted n called for interview n then ultimately dropped because i stood at 120 n top 90 students got admission#sad


----------



## Mohsin (Aug 28, 2012)

*shifa enterance test.*

yaar plz any one tell me about my admission in shifa, i am an Fsc student n i hv got 70% marks in Fsc n 80% marks in matric. how much score i should avail in entrance test exam to be selected in shifa. its my last hope. plz tell me bout maths section in shifa?


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Sadly, Shifa doesn't release anything like a merit list or something that shows what the minimum score you need is for admission. So it's impossible to tell how many marks you need in the entry test for admission. If I were to estimate, I'd say around 70-75%. But it's very rough, and do not go for my word. Also bear in mind that the test is considered hard overall. The Maths section is said to be pretty basic and only has 15/180 questions so it shouldn't be a problem. The main problem is the General Section which has 60/180 questions and is usually said to be hard.


----------



## Mohsin (Aug 28, 2012)

*shifa enterance test.*

plz help me bout the things to focus on rite now, bcz my test is on 9 sep which is quite near. wat to do in this condition?  Plz gv me some sort of sincere advice 4 those who hav gone through this test.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm also taking the Shifa test. I haven't gone through it but since you're probably not going to get an early enough response, I'll tell you what I know. Try studying all you can about SAT 2 science subjects from sparknotes. On Shifa's official website, you'll find the 'Section of Liberal Arts' booklet online. Prepare Iqbaliat from that if you can. Other than that, take it easy, the world's not gonna come to an end even if you take 10 years to get admission. Just do your best in the test, and leave the rest to God. Good Luck, inshaAllah, we'll both make it through!


----------



## medi (Sep 13, 2012)

Muqadsa Mehmood said:


> final selection at shifa is based at 10% matric , 40% fsc , 40% shifa entrance test , 10% interview. As far as its test is concerned yes its really tough last year i appeared in it i got some 60% in test n got selected for interview ,i was interviewed by 2 docters at Shifa separately. there are 90 seats for locals my merit no. was 120 or thereabout. and 1 really important thing, do verify shifa affiliation because as rumour has it, shifa is no longer affiliated with Bahria university, its now with some Shifa tameer-e-millat university


Can you please tell me how many marks you got in Fsc and matric.please it would realy help! Thanks


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

Muqadsa Mehmood said:


> final selection at shifa is based at 10% matric , 40% fsc , 40% shifa entrance test , 10% interview. As far as its test is concerned yes its really tough last year i appeared in it i got some 60% in test n got selected for interview ,i was interviewed by 2 docters at Shifa separately. there are 90 seats for locals my merit no. was 120 or thereabout. and 1 really important thing, do verify shifa affiliation because as rumour has it, shifa is no longer affiliated with Bahria university, its now with some Shifa tameer-e-millat university


So were you selected last time? And what were your fsc and matric percentages?


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

46.12% in entry test, 83.8% in O'levels and 81.36% in A'levels. So what chances do I have? My aggregate so far leaving the interview, out of 90% is 59.38%. Can anyone please tell me what chances do I have?


----------



## sidnaq (Oct 1, 2011)

Muqadsa Mehmood said:


> final selection at shifa is based at 10% matric , 40% fsc , 40% shifa entrance test , 10% interview. As far as its test is concerned yes its really tough last year i appeared in it i got some 60% in test n got selected for interview ,i was interviewed by 2 docters at Shifa separately. there are 90 seats for locals my merit no. was 120 or thereabout. and 1 really important thing, do verify shifa affiliation because as rumour has it, shifa is no longer affiliated with Bahria university, its now with some Shifa tameer-e-millat university


you had around 60% in the test alone? what was your final aggregate percentage including interview?


----------

